# snowboard wax brands?



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use and like Hertel Hot Sauce, as well as Swix warm wax for slushy days


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm also a fan of the hertel hot sauce it's a great wax and much cheaper than alot of companies


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can hardly go wrong with swix. They have been doing it longer than anyone and have it dialed. If you are getting nitty gritty temperature specific, Swix is the way to go.

I've been using Bluebird cold weather wax this year and last. Fairly impressed with it. I forget if I have any Bluebird warm weather wax. I am thinking not. I know I've got some One Ball Jay warm weather stuff sitting around. Thing is, in my experience, warm weather waxes are generally about the same. It's the colder stuff where the manufacturer really shines through on who performs in those temps. I could be wrong though, as I spend more time in cold temps than I do in warms ones each season.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 on the Bluebird! Using cold/warm/slush depending on the snow. Up in Steamboat a few weeks a go I had to use one of my Bluebird all temps and it worked great too!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I use Purl Racing wax. Mainly because I can get it from Christy Sports in bulk blocks for their cost.

I'm not good enough to be able to benefit from the best of the best waxes, so my primary concern is protecting my board and having a decent base to glide on. Since I can get it so cheaply, I can wax my board pretty often. I generally wax about once every four trips to the slope, so that usually equates to once every other week.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I too am curious... though i've heard some great things about Kuu Mach II Blue

Its expensive though; $48 or $190 depending on size. Any one else familiar with Kuu's Mach series?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

+1 for bluebird. been using alltemp this year. seems to last a long time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I too am curious... though i've heard some great things about Kuu Mach II Blue
> 
> Its expensive though; $48 or $190 depending on size. Any one else familiar with Kuu's Mach series?


It's probably far superior to any of the wax we are talking about. If you are into formal competition probably worth it. For the everyday rider, I would think it's overkill. Buy some, give it a try, and let us know what you think.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Its expensive though; $48 or $190 depending on size. Any one else familiar with Kuu's Mach series?


I've been using the Mach graphite cold stuff for the past couple of seasons. Good stuff, great glide and hard wearing on our Ice Coast conditions. I use it because I get shop blocks of it for $10 because no walk in customers want their base stained with black graphite.

I've used Swix and Toko temperature specific stuff as well and haven't noticed much difference in performance. One of my local hills has a pretty good uphill to my favorite run. There's only one pitch before it, so you drop in as fast as you can. With a fresh wax from any of these brands and you can make it to the top without a penguin walk. If you're just using an all temp wax, some days you don't quite make it. 

The only difference I've really noticed is longevity. One Ball Jay wore off noticeably faster, but I only had the all-temp/mid range version of that and cold versions of the others, so it's not a fair comparison. I just go by price among the big names.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been using Bluebird Cold thus far this season and it definitely feels faster than the Toko cold I was using last season. I've also used Dakine, Swix, Purl and OBJ. The Dakine and OBJ seem to wear off the fastest. Bluebird, Swix and Purl all have treated me well


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm a recent Bluebird convert. Used Hertel virtually all last season, and beginning of this one. Glide was good, but I had to wax every 2 times out, and by the end of the 2nd all but the very middle of the board was toast. Tried an all-temp Toko molybdenum wax, and it was more durable, but not quite as good of a glide as Hertel. Just started using Bluebird all-temp, and love it, though it takes some elbow grease when scraping, unless you scrape when slightly warm. I wouldn't want to tackle it w/o a metal scraper, which I wouldn't necessarily recommend if you're just starting to wax.

FWIW, you can get a 1lb brick of Bluebird w/plastic scraper off their site for $15 +shipping. When I ordered they threw in 3 stickers, an air freshener, and an energy shot in the box. Random, but funny.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

im all about TOKO WAX.for the price it cant be beat. $15 for a huge bar. it has worked extremely well.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

buggravy said:


> I'm a recent Bluebird convert. Used Hertel virtually all last season, and beginning of this one. Glide was good, but I had to wax every 2 times out, and by the end of the 2nd all but the very middle of the board was toast. Tried an all-temp Toko molybdenum wax, and it was more durable, but not quite as good of a glide as Hertel. Just started using Bluebird all-temp, and love it, though it takes some elbow grease when scraping, unless you scrape when slightly warm. I wouldn't want to tackle it w/o a metal scraper, which I wouldn't necessarily recommend if you're just starting to wax.
> 
> FWIW, you can get a 1lb brick of Bluebird w/plastic scraper off their site for $15 +shipping. When I ordered they threw in 3 stickers, an air freshener, and an energy shot in the box. Random, but funny.


end of last season they had a giveaway. for $20+shipping they gave you a box full of random bluebird stuff and other things from around their store. i got 5 bars of wax, 5 shirts, a hoodie, 4 air fresheners, 3 now and later candies, and a box of magic tricks in my box. ill definitely be a long time supporter of them.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i've been having tonnes of issues with my wax lately. i don't think any wax would do wonders... but we've had such varying conditions here in ontario, i never know what to put on. right now, i've got cold temp on, then i got to the hill and it was above freezing...

so i gather from the discussion thus far that there is no standout winner for the wax itself for everyday use? i'll use some bluebird i guess... my kuu is almost all gone. might as well stick with an industry leader.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

We have a Bluebird Wax collab that is a great deal at $6.95 where as other brands cost around $10


we opted for just the all-temp and a blue cold version


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

ive used whacks wax and ive been pretty pleased. it's the hardest (densest?) wax i've ever used, but it has definitely lasted a lot longer than the all-temp swix or dakine that i usually used before it... and it seems really fast. i have never seen it at a shop around here (wisconsin)... so i dont know if you have to buy it through amazon or if it's in some store somewhere.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I too am curious... though i've heard some great things about Kuu Mach II Blue
> 
> Its expensive though; $48 or $190 depending on size. Any one else familiar with Kuu's Mach series?


I have the mach orange and I loooooveee it


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

buggravy said:


> I'm a recent Bluebird convert. Used Hertel virtually all last season, and beginning of this one. Glide was good, but I had to wax every 2 times out, and by the end of the 2nd all but the very middle of the board was toast. Tried an all-temp Toko molybdenum wax, and it was more durable, but not quite as good of a glide as Hertel. Just started using Bluebird all-temp, and love it, though it takes some elbow grease when scraping, unless you scrape when slightly warm. I wouldn't want to tackle it w/o a metal scraper, which I wouldn't necessarily recommend if you're just starting to wax.
> 
> FWIW, you can get a 1lb brick of Bluebird w/plastic scraper off their site for $15 +shipping. When I ordered they threw in 3 stickers, an air freshener, and an energy shot in the box. Random, but funny.


ive been wondering about metal scrapers lately because i dont really like my plastic dakine one....will it hurt my base? and does it need to be sharpened?...if so how do you do it?


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

tschamp20 said:


> im all about TOKO WAX.for the price it cant be beat. $15 for a huge bar. it has worked extremely well.


I've been using Toko as well. I got 2lbs on ebay for under $20. It will be around for a while.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

swilber08 said:


> ive been wondering about metal scrapers lately because i dont really like my plastic dakine one....will it hurt my base? and does it need to be sharpened?...if so how do you do it?


Nice, you're repping my alma mater! 

Re: the metal scraper, it won't hurt your base as long as your careful, and even then it's not like you have to be super careful. It's the corners that are sharp, so just pay attention to apply even pressure so you don't gouge your base. I just started using the metal scraper fairly recently - used it 7 - 8 times I guess, so I haven't had to sharpen it yet.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup metal scraper all the way, just went to lowes and got a putty knife for 10 bucks. Just swap sides as you go and it "self" sharpens..although you should maybe still sharpen it abit..because i have no legit sharpening stone i just run it a few times along my edge tuning file guide ...seems to work..just needs to be washed in hot water now and again to get all the stuck wax off. Not the exact one i got but the same shape and size. Just be careful you dont roll it on its edges and your fine.








As for wax..been using Hot Sauce myself and never had any issues, it does wear off a bit fast maybe(i dont have much to compare too) but its super fast...and i enjoy waxing as its a bit relaxing for me so i dont mind doing it every 2-3 days out.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone ever use the Hertel White Gold? I know it's expensive but I'm just curious if it's really as crazy fast as they say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

I have some swix all temp wax on now, I can def notice a difference when I wax and when I don't durability seems to be ok. I typically wax every other day i go out. I ordered some one ball j warm 4wd wax with my new board, I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

buggravy said:


> Nice, you're repping my alma mater!
> 
> Re: the metal scraper, it won't hurt your base as long as your careful, and even then it's not like you have to be super careful. It's the corners that are sharp, so just pay attention to apply even pressure so you don't gouge your base. I just started using the metal scraper fairly recently - used it 7 - 8 times I guess, so I haven't had to sharpen it yet.


nice dude you went to appstate? and thanks btw i guess ill be invesing in a metal scraper soon :thumbsup:


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

swilber08 said:


> nice dude you went to appstate? and thanks btw i guess ill be invesing in a metal scraper soon :thumbsup:


Indeed. Class O' 96, so it's been a minute. Great school!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Just finished waxing with the one ball j 4wd puck warm wax. It was a pleasure to apply smells great and is relatively easy to remove. I can get a solid three wax's out of the small 50g size. so 6 bucks for three waxs. Not bad.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been trying to spread the word of Choad Cheese Snowboard Wax. Unlike many other wax manufacturers, Choad Cheese is a locally sourced, handcrafted wax that's made in the USA. They do not use harmful ingredients such as fluorocarbons or teflon, and that's because it's unnecessary unless your trying to shave milliseconds of your race time. It's not formulated for the spider suit type.

Support local whatever the brand may be.

Choad Cheese Wax is the best snowboard wax and ski wax available on earth.


----------

